# 10 Gallon Planted Tank Journal



## bettadreams869 (May 1, 2021)

Hi everyone! I haven't posted here in a while 😥 But I think that's because I don't have a betta yet, sadly, but my tank is fully cycled, and there's even a snail (that's full of eggs/clutches)








I added a few lots more plants, took out the dragon thingy, and added a more natural hide and more rocks, I also moved the hornwort to the back 
Filter: Marine World Puinguen 150
Heater: lol I forgot
sand: sanitized play sand
rocks: sanitized rocks from outside
hide: I got it at my LPS, I'll share a pic later UwU
Where I got the plants: Modern Aquarium 🐠 

I'll share a pic of the updated tomorrow (hopefully)!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Looking forward to updates!


----------



## bettadreams869 (May 1, 2021)

oh, yah
updates!
so, i moved my dwarf gourami into it, because I have my big tank, and learned the hard way that tetras and gourami's are NOT compatible...


----------



## bettadreams869 (May 1, 2021)

my hornwort and watersprite died smh, Skye and Cloud, the Dwarf Gourami's, both died from something, IDK what...


----------

